
Ask HN: What is happening in the food-delivery-as-a-service industry? - dpflan
I am curious what is happening here: I’ve noticed specialized tablets for food delivery services at restaurants I frequent. There is a tablet for DoorDash, Amazon, UberEats, etc. I can see how a restaurant would use such services, but when I hear that a  restaurant just uses it for “advertising” their existence; or the service takes a large cut therefore restaurants have to raise prices in response to participate in the delivery-food &quot;game&quot;; or that staff are overwhelmed by the plethora of services, it makes me think this space is starting to have a negative affect.
======
jamrawk24
The business is growing so fast that third part companies are popping up,
offering to aggregate all the delivery services onto one ipad + pos
integration.

The delivery services are taking in a decent chunk of money on each item, plus
the delivery fee. I don't see them going away anytime soon, as less and less
millennials/gen z are eating out.

------
markhowe
Assuming the restaurants margin's are large enough to take the hit, delivery
service's provide access to a perceived new market - people who wouldn't would
have visited the restaurant in person, but would like a delivery.

Since a customer pays the same usual prices (+ a delivery fee), the brand has
the same value on their next in-person visit.

The services are cut throat, they push for massive %'s and expect the retailer
to push a 'Get delivery through xxx' message. I know of one service with an
EPOS integration, they must be waking up to it now their business is proven.

